# [Solved] VMWare-Server - Kann kein Gast Betriebssystem inst.

## Jefferson

Hallo an alle,

ich habe hier ein Problem mit dem VMWare-Server und finde die Lösung nicht. 

Der VMWare-Server ist installiert und läuft fehlerfrei. Ich wollte jetzt Win XP Home in einer VM installieren und habe dazu eine VM angelegt, was auch einwandfrei funktionierte.

Wenn ich jetzt Win installieren möchte, erhalte ich folgendes

```

Network boot from AMD Am79C970A

Copyright (C) 2003-2005 VMware, Inc.

Copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation

CLIENT MAC ADDR: 00 0C 29 F8 D5 40 GUID: 564DF9F1-6ABF-BC81-AA2E-5E980DF8D540

PXE-E52: No boot filename received

PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM.

Operating System not found

```

Google sagt mir, dass hier versucht wird, per Netzwerk zu booten und man die Bootreihenfolge im VM-Bios umschalten soll, so dass das CDROM an erster Stelle steht.

Das habe ich auch in der VM gemacht und die Reihenfolge sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:

```

CDROM

Hard Drive

Removable Media

Network boot from AMD Am79C970A

```

Keine Veränderung! Immer wieder der Versuch vom Netzwerk zu booten.

Ich habe daraufhin ein ISO Image erstellt, weil er offensichtlich die CD im CDROM des Servers nicht findet.

Auch hier wieder das selbe Ergebnis   :Confused: 

Die Webseite von VMWare sagt mir dazu noch, dass der VMWare-Server in der installierten Version 1.0.6 nur Win XP Professional unterstützt und nicht die Home Version.

Auch dass habe ich wieder mit CDROM und ISO-Image probiert und ich bekomme immer wieder den selben Fehler.

Selbst im Server eigenen BIOS ist kein Netzwerkbooten mehr eingestellt!!!

Auch der Versuch als CDROM das Laufwerk des Clients zu benutzen schlägt fehl, da ich nicht schnell genug das CDROM manuell einschalten kann und somit er wieder beim Netzwerkbooten landet.   :Confused: 

Da mir auch Google nicht mehr weiterhilft, wende ich mich hilfesuchend an euch. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, was ich falsch mache.

Danke bereits im voraus und Grüße

JeffersonLast edited by Jefferson on Sun Aug 10, 2008 7:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AWO

Hallo Jefferson,

du hast aber schon in den Einstellungen deines angelegten Windows das entsprechende Laufwerk ausgwählt (unter VM --> Settings)?

Gruß AWO

----------

## oma

ich würd auch mal, wenn der Gast gestartet ist, in dessen BIOS die Bootreihenfolge prüfen...

----------

## Jefferson

Hallo AWO, hallo oma,

danke für eure Antwort auf mein Hilfegesuch!

@ AWO

Ja, das entsprechende Laufwerk habe ich ausgewählt. Was ich jedoch absolut nicht verstehe ist, der Server hat 3 Laufwerke eingebaut (2 DVD Brenner und ein normales DVD Laufwerk). Mit keinem von diesen drei (die alle unter Gentoo einwandfrei funktionieren) kann ich über eine bootfähige CD ein Gast Betriebssystem installieren. 

Da auch kein ISO Image zur Installation funktioniert, habe ich mich bereits gefragt ob bei der Installation des VMWare-Servers vielleicht etwas nicht richtig installiert worden ist und deshalb die Laufwerke nicht funktionieren. Jedoch habe ich auch in dieser Richtung nichts finden können.   :Confused: 

@ oma

Danke für den Tip, aber auch dass habe ich bereits im Vorfeld geprüft und auch hier ist alles korrekt eingestellt.

----------

## Jefferson

Fehler gefunden !   :Very Happy: 

Man glaubt es kaum, aber es war ein Kabelfehler!   :Shocked: 

Die beiden DVD-Brenner am IDE Port hatten mal Strom und mal nicht und immer wenn ich die Laufwerke geprüft habe, hatten Sie offensichtlich Strom.

Kabel gewechselt, Laufwerke werden angesprochen und Windows zu Testzwecken erfolgreich installiert.   :Cool: 

Aber nochmal DANKE an AWO und oma für eure Hilfe!

----------

## AWO

Hallo Jefferson,

schön, daß du den Fehler gefunden hast. Setzt diesen Thread bitte noch auf solved oder gelöst.

Gruß AWO

----------

## Jefferson

Hallo AWO,

sorry, hatte ich ganz vergessen, wird aber prompt erledigt!   :Wink: 

Grüße

Jefferson

----------

